# ICC Farbprofil für BenQ XL2720T



## McRoll (7. November 2013)

*ICC Farbprofil für BenQ XL2720T*

Servus, ich bräuchte Unterstützung von jemandem, der sich gut mit Monitorkalibrierung auskennt.

Ich habe besagten Monitor hier und bekomme einen gewissen Rotstich einfach nicht heraus. Ich hab das windowseigene Tool zur Monitoreinstellung verwendet und habe nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung erzielt. Ich würd gern ein vorgefertigtes Farbprofil herunterladen, falls es sowas gibt. Einige Tester kalibrieren die Geräte ja mithilfe von jeweiliger Hardware, welche ich nicht habe. Ich kann nur manuell mithilfe von Testbildern einstellen und da kommt nicht wirklich was bei raus.

Hat jemand ne Info wo man sich so ein Farbprofil herunterladen kann oder zumindest gute eingestellte Werte von denen ich ausgehen kann?

P.S.: Ich will nicht dass das hier in eine TN vs IPS oder sonstige Diskussion ausartet. Ich bin mir dessen bewusst dass der Monitor hier nicht so gut gegen IPS abschneidet, aber mir gehts primär um Reaktionszeit und Geschwindigkeit, daher bin ich sonst zufrieden. Es ist nur so dass die Werkseinstellungen wirklich schlecht sind.


----------



## TempestX1 (7. November 2013)

*AW: ICC Farbprofil für BenQ XL2720T*

http://www.benq-eu.com/page/?pageid=4&plid=0&pid=0&key=2720t&s=1


----------



## McRoll (8. November 2013)

*AW: ICC Farbprofil für BenQ XL2720T*

Was du verlinkt hast ist aber das Standardprofil oder? Ich meinte ja ob es z.B. ein Farbprofil von Testern wie PRAD gibt, die das Ding mit ihren Colorimetern vermessen haben. Ich hatte das Farbprofil von der CD installiert...

Naja aber zumindest schauts jetzt ganz annehmbar aus, ich glaub damit kann ich leben


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

*AW: ICC Farbprofil für BenQ XL2720T*

Die Farben der Hintergrundbeleuchtung unterliegen soweit ich weiß einer gewissen Serienstreuung sodass man nicht einfach eine Konfiguration von einem Monitor auf andere übertragen kann.

Eventuell kann man auch eine Kamera als Colorimeter verwenden...


----------



## McRoll (8. November 2013)

*AW: ICC Farbprofil für BenQ XL2720T*

Na ob ne Kamera gute Ergebnisse bringt 

Aber ich denke das oben verlinkte Profil hat den Rotstich halbwegs rausgebracht, es ist schon um einiges besser als meine Versuche das anhand von Testbildern einzustellen. ich denke ich lass das jetzt so, die Unterschiede zu meinem anderen Monitor sind eher kosmetischer Natur.


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

*AW: ICC Farbprofil für BenQ XL2720T*



> Na ob ne Kamera gute Ergebnisse bringt


 
Theoretisch ja, wenn die Eigenschaften des Kamerachips, der Optik usw. hinreichend genau bekannt sind, das Bild nicht vor der Auswertung in Software _verfälscht_ wird und das Foto mit *geeigneter Software* entsprechend ausgewertet werden kann.

Praktisch könnte eine Colorimeterapp für ein Smartphone sein (ka, ob es so etwas gibt) da die Software hier eine genau bekannte Kamera direkt ansteuern und alle relevanten Parameter auslesen kann.


----------

